# Bacon Marmalade Recipe - PICS ADDED



## mfreel (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry if this is in the wrong spot.  Maybe the moderator can move it?

Going to try this recipe this week with some recent maple brown sugar bacon.













bacon-marmaladr.png



__ mfreel
__ Jun 24, 2014






1 lb. Bacon
1 White Onion
1/2 Cup Brown Sugar
1/2 Cup Apple Cider Vinegar
2 Tb Whole Grain Mustard
Fresh Cracked Pepper
[h3]Bacon Marmalade Recipe Instructions[/h3]
Prepare your ingredients. Cut the bacon into lardons. Finely mince the onions.
Add your bacon to a large saute pan and turn to high heat. Cook until the bacon is crispy and perfectly browned. Turn off the heat.
Using a slotted spoon remove the bacon from fat. Drain some of the bacon fat from the pan, but leave 1/4 cup of bacon fat in the pan.
Place the bacon fat back on the stove top and turn to medium heat. Add the minced onion and cook until the onions are tender and caramelized.
When the onions are finished cooking, add the brown sugar and cook until the sugar has dissolved and started to make a caramel.
Once the brown sugar is bubbling, add the apple cider vinegar and mustard. Cook until the vinegar has started to evaporate.
Finally, season with black pepper and add the crispy bacon back to the pot. Stir together and then remove from the heat.
Let cool and then transfer to an airtight container and keep in your refrigerator.
HERE YOU GO!!!!!!!!

I have to say that this stuff is WEIRD!  It's sweet, tangy, and smokey with a mild sweet, caramelized onion flavor and of course, excellent bacon flavor.

I called a relative in Washington who also makes his own bacon and told him this was one of the MUST-MAKE recipes!!!

Mouth's watering....

Some of my maple brown sugar pieces and ends that I chopped up and fried.  Make sure to save the fat.













Bacon Marmalade 1.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Jun 25, 2014






Fried a medium white onion on medium heat for about 25 minutes until nice and caramelized. This pic is right when I added the onion to the fat.













Bacon Marmalade 2.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Jun 25, 2014






Added 1/2 cup brown sugar and cooked on low-medium until it turned to a caramel and bubbled.













Bacon Marmalade 3.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Jun 25, 2014






Added 1/2 cup of apple cider vinegar and reduced to about 25-50%.  It was still liquidy, but getting thick.













Bacon Marmalade 4.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Jun 25, 2014






Added the bacon back in and stirred well.













Bacon Marmalade 5.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Jun 25, 2014






Well worth it for a pint.  It's already half gone in one evening.  My daughter and I ate it on crackers then just ate it with a spoon.  Amazingly weird flavor but DEFINITELY something I'll make again.













Bacon Marmalade 6.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Jun 25, 2014


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 24, 2014)

That's a straight forward recipe. Should be good...JJ


----------



## talan64 (Jun 24, 2014)

Man that looks like a good recipe!!


----------



## darwin101 (Jun 24, 2014)

Yumm.   Looks good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2014)

Not quite like, but very similar to Bacon Jam!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 24, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Not quite like, but very similar to Bacon Jam!!


What recipe do you like? Just curious. I have been meaning to make some but I am not crazy about the texture crisp Bacon gets when cooked with a liquid...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Jun 25, 2014)

I want to keep up with this thread........... I can hear great minds starting to grind into action.


----------



## mfreel (Jun 25, 2014)

Pics added.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 25, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> What recipe do you like? Just curious. I have been meaning to make some but I am not crazy about the texture crisp Bacon gets when cooked with a liquid...JJ


JJ, here is the basic recipe that we have always made. I don't take the bacon to a super crispy finish. I also typically cook it in the oven on a cooling rack over a foil-lined baking sheet. A variation that I have experimented with is using a good smokey porter or stout in place of the coffee. My Grandma used to pressure can it around Christmas and give jars of it away as gifts.

 
.Bacon Jam Recipe
[h2]Ingredients[/h2]

1 1/2 pounds sliced bacon, cut crosswise into 1-inch pieces
2 medium yellow onions, cut into smallish dice
3 garlic cloves, smashed and peeled
3/4 cup strongly brewed coffee (substitute a good smokey porter or stout. My favorite to use is Deschutes Brewery Black Butte Porter)
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1/2 cup packed dark brown sugar, or less to taste
1/4 cup maple syrup (the real deal, please)
Directions


1. In a large skillet over medium heat, cook the bacon, stirring occasionally, until the fat is rendered and the bacon is lightly browned, about 20 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, transfer the bacon to paper towel-lined plates to drain.
             (I prefer to bake mine in the oven and take it to just crisp)

2. Pour off all but 1 tablespoon drippings from the skillet and reserve for another use. Add the onions and garlic to the skillet and cook until the onions are translucent, about 6 minutes. Add the coffee, vinegar, brown sugar, and maple syrup and bring to a boil. Cook, stirring and scraping up any browned bits from the skillet, for 2 minutes. Add the bacon and stir to combine.

3. *If making this on a stove top*, reduce the heat to a bare simmer and cook uncovered, stirring occasionally, until the liquid almost completely evaporates and turns syrupy, 1 to 1 1/2 hours.

*If making this in a slow-cooker*, transfer the mixture to a 6-quart slow-cooker and cook on high, uncovered, until the liquid almost completely evaporates and turns syrupy, 3 1/2 to 4 hours.
4. Let the bacon concoction cool slightly before transferring it to a food processor and pulsing until coarsely chopped. Spoon the bacon lusciousness into individual jars or other resealable containers and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks. Transfer to a pan and rewarm gently over low heat prior to indulging.


----------



## smokerelli (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks real good! You can put that on anything just about.  This past xmas I made a bunch of bacon jam and gave it out in mason jars as presents.  I also like to make a batch with some good bourbon in there as well


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 25, 2014)

I guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks Case. That looks good as well. I will have to try these...JJ


----------



## mike johnson (Jul 2, 2014)

Absolutely  Amazing!!!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 2, 2014)

I made some on Sunday. Absolutely delicious!


----------



## mfreel (Jul 10, 2014)

I thought the flavors were weird.  The ingredients don't seem to makes sense, but the flavor is a mellow mix of smoke, bacon and sweetness.  Weird but works.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 10, 2014)

mfreel said:


> I thought the flavors were weird.  The ingredients don't seem to makes sense, but the flavor is a mellow mix of smoke, bacon and sweetness.  Weird but works.


Try spreading some on a burger. They were made for each other.


----------



## dirtyduc83 (Jan 13, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> JJ, here is the basic recipe that we have always made. I don't take the bacon to a super crispy finish. I also typically cook it in the oven on a cooling rack over a foil-lined baking sheet. A variation that I have experimented with is using a good smokey porter or stout in place of the coffee. My Grandma used to pressure can it around Christmas and give jars of it away as gifts.
> 
> 
> .Bacon Jam Recipe
> ...


Planning on making some of this tonight!  I plan to use Balsamic rather than ACV and add bourbon to the mix.   Thanks for the recipe!


----------

